# Clover, Daisy, and Snow



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Daisy due in 5 weeks from this photo. (4 week from now)









Snow standing up and showing off her fat belly:









Everyone today (Clover, Daisy, Snow L to R) lined up looking for attention


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures, Daisy has the most beautiful shiny coat!


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you. She is sweet little goat. To me she looks big to still have a month. Think she might have more than one?
Snow is due around the same time give or take a few days. I think Clover is due a bit later. She was not in heat when the buck was first introduced.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Good luck!


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Daisy is a bit "posty" looking today. :think: I think she should still have 2 1/2 weeks left at least. Can they get posty that far in advance? Both Daisy and Clover are developing udders. Snow, I can't tell. Little shy girl is getting SO close but just will not let me touch her without jumping away. And too much hair to see. I am going to have to catch her and clip her anyway, so I will soon find out.
Wait. Wait. Wait.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Getting closer! Daisy has amber color discharge today and is getting nice udder. Clover is really getting bossy and picking on Snow. How early is too early to separate her out? I think they all have about 1.5 to 2 weeks to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't separate that early unless you really think they may kid.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you. I don't want her to be lonely. I just worry. Goats take forever to have kids! The waiting is tough.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

What a pretty little herd! I had 4 does kid last year, this year will be 6. I personally don't separate mine. They are very respectful of the new mothers space.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Still waiting. I would never have guess that Snow and Daisy would make it this long. I am expecting any day now. Now I just...
wait...wait...wait...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and wait some more  :lol:


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Still waiting. They seem to be putting this off just to spite me, right? 
They just keep getting fatter. How much bigger can they get? I shall have to get pictures today.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha! My angora breeder said she has never had them go this long in thirty years, hers are doing it too!


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Daisy may be first. Pale pink discharge and what looks like mild contractions!She look uncomfortable, and is restless.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Definatly in Labor! Major discharge and lots of pushing. Standing up... laying down....standing up....laying down.... pushing more....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo! Babies on the way! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

???? Where are they?


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

*Help please*

Two babies! have not even checked gender. One has aspirated. I suctioned and suctioned and rubbed and coupaged and made her/him cry but the beathing is still very raspy. The baby is weak and only cries once then goes back to trying to breath. Wants to nurse and is standing for short periods, but won't latch due to breathing. I am watching closely. How long should I wait before trying to bottle feed? Although never with goats, I am familiar with tube feeding as I worked in a vet clinic for years and years. But mostly right now we need air.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Lastly, I also did a mouth to nose (C-PAP) that was first aid for newborn puppies with same issue. It pushes air into the lungs and usually encourages coughing as a useful side effect. This I may do again, but letting her/him rest. Going to have to check gender next time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh boy  That must be nerve wracking! Hope it turns out well :hug:


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Genders: one boy doing great, one girl still raspy breathing but seems to have improved a bit.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Crazy thing is little buckling looks just like dad, and doeling just like mom, both so cute! Sorry a bit too dark now for good pics.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Picture posted in the Daisy's Kids thread in Birth Announcements


----------

